# Anyone familiar with ATAG/Gorenje cooktop and oven?



## schanop (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi there,

I am researching for appliances for my kitchen. Is anyone, member from Europe in particular, familiar with Atag/Gorenje cook top and oven?

For cooktop, I am looking for info for this model, for their wok burner in particular. I have no idea if their design of the inner burner, only about 3kw, focusing heat into one spot would make much different to typical two or three ring design that can give out about 6kw.











For oven, I am looking at their combi steam oven 45cm and pyro oven 60cm. How good are they compared with Miele, Siemens, AEG, for example.

A local brand in Australia is Asko which is also owned by Gorenje. These models are pretty new, so not much information around here.

Thank


----------



## krx927 (Apr 29, 2015)

I do not know about the technical details you were asking, but Gorenje is mid market player. Definitely not Miele, Siemens, AEG. But this is also reflected in the price...

But in general they are quite solid, nothing wrong with the brand. I was using a lot of their products and did not have any bad surprises. They also do not brake down much.


----------



## schanop (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank for comments, krx.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 29, 2015)

I've used that model and found it to be a generally weak stove. The output is quite low, and the gas heads are too small for pans over 30cm. It's just not very flexible. But, I would say that if you are only ever cooking for two people, it's an alright size.

Can't speak for the oven.


----------



## schanop (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting DamageInc, although I am a bit confused with your comment. The gas hob has an outer ring which is to be used for large size pan, inner ring with high flame, although at lower heat rating, is designed for round bottom wok.

Was your comment was for inner ring only, or for outer ring as well?

[video=youtube;tWCEveZ8Ahs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWCEveZ8Ahs[/video]


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry, I was mildly intoxicated yesterday when I decided to give a half-assed opinion on a stove that I used for 5 minutes. The wok burner is too small when only the inner ring is on. But also the other gas heads, the two in the middle, are undersized for pretty much anything expect for quite small pans. It can also be a ***** to clean if you spill food into the wok burners.

If the wok burner is the main selling point, I think you'd be better off getting a standalone wok burner from Foker or alike.


----------



## schanop (Apr 30, 2015)

Got it, thank. The two back burners are small, definitely. I am still waiting to see the burner installed at a local appliance retailer here to see if it is going to be any better than a normal double ring burner or not.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 30, 2015)

Chanop,

We recently installed a Siemens oven, non-pyro. It has two sets of telescoping tray runners. Having used these, I'm never getting an oven with the fixed tray runners again!

Oven is very well made, accurate on temp, quiet and even fan heat. Very good value for its quality in Australia, too. 

Pm if you want more details. 

Cheers,

J


----------



## krx927 (Apr 30, 2015)

And I bough pyro oven and will never again buy one without pyro 

Pyro is just amazing, you turn it on for 2h and it is clean! Worth every cent you need to pay extra for it. Cleaning ovens in traditional way is just a pain in the ass. This is for me the biggest single important point when buying oven from now on!


----------



## schanop (Apr 30, 2015)

I am sold on pyro, as well as steam combi oven. My wife does not want two ovens, and we have BBQ outside for big lump of meat. A proper steam combi oven does not come with pyro just yet, so probably have to forego the pyro option for now.

I am sold on telescoping runner too. For the model I am looking it is an optional extra.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 30, 2015)

For a serious cook this kind of hob (top) is hopeless. The cross type support simply does not give enough support to the pan. Small pans will easily tip over and large pans will feel unstable. I have been saddled with a similar design domestically in the past. Never again. This type of design is intended to look nice but compromises functionality.


----------



## schanop (Apr 30, 2015)

Interesting point, Adrian. I have never thought of that.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 30, 2015)

Adrian said:


> For a serious cook this kind of hob (top) is hopeless. The cross type support simply does not give enough support to the pan. Small pans will easily tip over and large pans will feel unstable. I have been saddled with a similar design domestically in the past. Never again. This type of design is intended to look nice but compromises functionality.



+1

A continuous trivet design, with linked trivets across all burners, is the safest and most versatile arrangement. You can put pans between burners to rest, and they won't tip either. I find this a vital feature as a home cook. 

Having said that, I still like the Highland hobs


----------



## schanop (Apr 30, 2015)

:biggrin: At the moment, my top three options for cooktop are as follow. First is a Highland gas/induciton combo:





Second is a domino set from Asko/Atag two gas and one induction units.











Third is a gas/induction combo from Asko/Atag.





They are all in the same price bracket, but I won't decide until I see Asko/Atag in operations with my wok on it. Hopefully, it won't be too long until Winning has it completely installed at their Tarent Point store.


----------



## mark76 (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't know these cooktops, but I do know Atag (which I have had). It's a decent brand, mid-range I'd say.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 1, 2015)

I am in love. Holy crap those are beautiful.


----------



## schanop (Jul 1, 2015)

My new cabinets are in. Now I am waiting for the stone to be cut and installed, then gotta call up electrician and plumber to finish installing the gas and induction combo :doublethumbsup:



schanop said:


> Second is a domino set from Asko/Atag two gas and one induction units.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 1, 2015)

Did you go with that set Chanop?

Almost the reverse of what I think my next kitchen will be (whenever that may be) with an induction cook top and just a gas wok burner.


----------



## schanop (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup Alex, they are sitting here waiting to be installed. If you want gas and induction combo in one unit, Asko is the only one on the market that I am aware off, but there is no representative in Canberra just yet. But you can always get a single gas domino and 60cm induction unit from many brands. Siemens has a good set with its gas unit being a glass top also.

I was also entertaining myself with the idea of an induction wok hob, but ended up not going that route due to price. There is also an option of a much cheaper direct import, roughly 50% off for some brands like AEG, Siemens, Bosch, but I didn't go that route either.


----------



## schanop (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been using the cooktop for about six weeks now, and I am pretty happy with it so far.

Bridgeable induction unit in the middle is really impressive, particularly because it is my first induction. It is fast, responsive, can go really low. So for most of the time that I don't need to use a round bottom wok, I opt for the induction.

The wok burner is as close as we can get for a domestic open burner in Australia. There is no other domestic open burner in Australia as far as I know. As installed, the flame is a bit wimp, but I am really happy with it as it is now. The heat is focused in the middle of the wok, and can handle a 15" wok easily without loosing sizzling during the cook.

Space between these hobs allow me to do, usually two, three big pots and pans at the same time. The only down side is paying for the price of individual domino unit.


----------

